# Vanilla Custard



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Vanilla Custard

8 oz egg yolks
8 oz sugar
2 pt milk
0.5 oz vanilla

In the top of a double boiler: Whip the egg yolks, sugar and vanilla together until thick.  Scald the milk in a separate pan and slowly stir it into the egg mixture, beating constantly. Cook over hot water bath, stirring constantly, until it begins to thicken.

Cool the custard sauce in the fridge or over crushed ice, stirring occasionally to keep it smooth.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jan 19, 2013)

Do you mean 8 egg yolks or enough whipped egg yolks to make 8 oz?

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Enough yolks for 8 ounces, this came off a recipe card of Shrek's he used in the bakery.


----------



## MrsLMB (Jan 19, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Vanilla Custard
> 
> 8 oz egg yolks
> 8 oz sugar
> ...


 
Yum !!!  I thank you so much for this .. can't wait to try this for my next cake filling !!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing Fi


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for sharing  I must make some homemade custard again, my kids love it!
Don't tell anyone but this mommy prefers Ultramel ready made custard. I have no culture lol!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 20, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Vanilla Custard
> 
> 8 oz egg yolks
> 8 oz sugar
> ...



It is easy to use this as a base for Bavarian Cream:

Makes 3 quarts

1.5 oz gelatin
10 oz cold water
2 pt heavy cream

Soak the gelatin in the cold water.  Stir in the softened gelatin into the hot custard until it is dissolved. Then cool the custard as above.

Meanwhile, Whip the cream until it forms soft peaks.  Do not over whip.
When the custard is very thick, but not yet set, fold in the whipped cream.
Pour into molds or serving dishes or use to fill donuts, cupcakes, etc.


----------

